# aidez moi svp



## iAdam (20 Janvier 2011)

Bjr, j'ai un iGook G4, j'avais aucun problème avec sauf la capacité du disque dur, un jour j'ai eu besoin d'espace donc je me suis amusé à supprimer n'importe quoi, tout allait bien et quand je l'ai éteint et ensuite l'allumer de nouveau il ne marche plus, il s'allume et lorsque la pomme apparaît tout de suite apparaît un genre de texte du genre BIOS sur Windows que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, j'ai des donnés très importante dedans et je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire, j'ai vraiment peur que je perds tout, et il n'y a même pas de maison Apple près de chez moi pour me le réparer, donc voila s'il y a un connaisseur, il me serai d'un immense aide ! SVP


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

iAdam a dit:


> j'ai des donnés très importante dedans


 
Et pourtant : 



iAdam a dit:


> j'ai eu besoin d'espace donc je me suis amusé à supprimer n'importe quoi


 
C'est une blague ?
Bon...
Disons que non.
Je suppose que, bien sûr, tu n'as pas de sauvegarde de tes données si précieuses...



Si tu as un autre mac, tu dois pouvoir les brancher et démarer avec le tien en maintenant la touche C enfoncée - du coup, ton mac devrait être vu comme un disque dur externe par l'autre mac.

Ou avec les DVD d'install - il me semble que tu as moyen de réinstaller le système sans écraser toutes les données.

Et, à l'avenir, fais des sauvegardes et ne t'amuses pas à supprimer n'importe quoi sans savoir ce que c'est, ça t'évitera ce genre de désagréments.


----------



## boddy (20 Janvier 2011)

Eh ben dis donc, pour un premier post, tu m'impressionnes :rateau:

Tu le dis toi même, tu as cumulé pas mal... d'erreurs...

Pour sauver tes données, il faut que tu relies ton Mac par câble sur un autre Mac pour voir ce que tu peux récupérer.

Ensuite, une seule chose à faire : ré-installer le système et refaire les MAJ. Ne sachant pas ce que tu as supprimé, il n'y a pas d'autre solution.

_Y'a comme un écho_


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2011)

iAdam a dit:


> iGook G4


C'était le modèle avant ou après le iBook B4 ?



A ta place, je prendrais mon DVD de Tiger, redémarrerai dessus et je choisirais « Mettre à niveau vers Mac OS X » pour réinstaller Tiger par dessus le  bazar
De l'aide : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1545?viewlocale=fr_FR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Je suppose que, bien sûr, tu n'as pas de sauvegarde de tes données si précieuses...


Les posts sur MacGé tendent à montrer que la capacité à sauvegarder ses données est inversement proportionnel à leur importance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'était le modèle avant ou après le iBook B4 ?


 
Ce ne serait pas plutôt un iDook deri1 ?


----------



## iAdam (23 Janvier 2011)

Bjr,
Non ce nest pas une blague, jai dit avoir supprimé nimporte quoi en parlant des applications que jutilisais rarement  et jai surement du supprimer avec des fichiers systèmes

Je nai pas de Mac en plus mais je connais des personnes qui en ont, mais je ne sais pas quel câble utiliser ni ou le placer, et est ce que cest possible de le faire avec un PC normal ? 
Dans le cas ou ça ne marche pas ou puis je trouver son CD dinstallation en France ? Parce que quelquun des US me la  donné mais sans CD, juste le Mac et le chargeur, et si le contenu du CD se trouve sur le net vous me seriez dun immense aide en me donnant le lien ou je peux le télécharger.
Je vous remercie infiniment pour vos réponses, et jespère que vous me répondiez à ces dernières questions.


----------



## Invité (23 Janvier 2011)

On ne connait pas ton système donc la réponse va être imprécise.
Le mieux c'est de trouver quelqu'un qui possède un Mac avec un port FireWire 400.
Avec le câble ad-hoc tu relie les deux Mac, tu démarre le tien en mode "target" (touche t au boot) et depuis l'autre Mac sur lequel ton Mac apparaitra comme un disque dur, tu applique la dernière mise à jour combo de ton système.
10.3.9 si c'est Panther, 10.4.11 si c'est Tiger, 10.5.8 si c'est Leopard.


----------



## iAdam (23 Janvier 2011)

re,
la personne que je connais qui possède le Mac a le même que le mien un iBook G4 donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y un port pour le câble que je dois utiliser, je préfère le réinstaller mais moi même je ne sais pas quel système est ce, je dois cherché ou pour savoir quel système ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------

re,
je viens de me rappeler que c'était un Tiger, je l'ai téléchargé mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer, dois je le graver sur un CD pour pouvoir l'installer ?
est ce que je peux lui installer un système de Leopard ?
SVP


----------



## Invité (23 Janvier 2011)

Tu devrais lire un peu la charte 
Oui tu peux mettre Leo (pas Snox Leo) avec la Ram au xaxi
Oui il faut graver ton iso, mais sans Mac pour graver, je suis presque sûr que ça ne va pas le faire


----------



## iAdam (24 Janvier 2011)

j'ai trouvé deux mise à jour combo pour Léo mais je dois mettre la quelle ?
Intel ou PPC ?
je vous remercie !


----------



## didgar (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



iAdam a dit:


> j'ai trouvé deux mise à jour combo pour Léo mais je dois mettre la quelle ?
> Intel ou PPC ?
> je vous remercie !



Pour un *iGook* G4 c'est une maj pIntel 

Blague à part, iBook G4 = PPC !

A+

Didier


----------



## iAdam (24 Janvier 2011)

Didier, 
d'abord c'est quoi Intel et PPC ? et quelle est la différence entre ces 2 ?
je dois le graver su CD ou DVD ? et est ce possible la gravure su un PC normale ?


----------



## didgar (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



iAdam a dit:


> Didier,
> d'abord c'est quoi Intel et PPC ? et quelle est la différence entre ces 2 ?
> je dois le graver su CD ou DVD ? et est ce possible la gravure su un PC normale ?



PPC utilisé dans les machines Apple jusqu'à mi 2005 => http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC et Intel ben ... c'est Intel quoi ... une autre architecture de processeur qu'Apple utilise depuis mi 2005 donc.

Graver ? C'est pas légal  Possible sur un PC normal ? Je n'ai pas de PC donc je ne sais pas si on peut graver à destination d'un Mac depuis un PC !

A+

Didier


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

iAdam a dit:


> Didier,
> d'abord c'est quoi Intel et PPC ? et quelle est la différence entre ces 2 ?
> je dois le graver su CD ou DVD ? et est ce possible la gravure su un PC normale ?



Salut,

*Citation :* http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC
PowerPC, parfois abrégé PPC, est une gamme de microprocesseurs dérivée de l'architecture de processeur RISC POWER d'IBM, et développée conjointement par Apple, IBM et Freescale (anciennement Motorola Semiconducteurs). Le rétro-acronyme de PowerPC est Performance Optimization With Enhanced RISC Performance Computing1

*Citation :* http://www.apple.com/fr/intel/
Tous les nouveaux Mac sont désormais livrés avec un processeur Intel. Profitez d'une réactivité hors pair, que vous optiez pour le miniscule Mac mini ou l'ultra-puissant Mac Pro. Utilisez l'une des 3 000 applications universelles qui profitent pleinement du processeur Intel. Faites tourner des programmes sur votre Mac basé sur PowerPC en cours de transition. Doté de processeurs Intel, votre nouveau Mac pourra accomplir toutes les tâches que seuls les Mac sont capables de gérer et de le faire à un niveau très impressionnant.


----------



## boddy (24 Janvier 2011)

iAdam a dit:


> rje viens de me rappeler que c'était un Tiger, je l'ai téléchargé mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer, dois je le graver sur un CD pour pouvoir l'installer ?
> est ce que je peux lui installer un système de Leopard ?
> SVP





iAdam a dit:


> j'ai trouvé deux mise à jour combo pour Léo mais je dois mettre la quelle ?
> Intel ou PPC ?
> je vous remercie !





iAdam a dit:


> Didier, je dois le graver su CD ou DVD ? et est ce possible la gravure su un PC normale ?



Alors, de Tiger sans DVD d'installation... tu serais passé à Léopard, en l'achetant, ça va s'en dire.
Donc, tu as installé Léopard.
Alors, pourquoi as-tu eu besoin de télécharger les MAJ combo ??? et pourquoi vouloir les graver sur un support ??? 
Ton Mac, s'il y a des MAJ à faire va te les proposer tout seul (et il y en a si Léo vient d'être installé) et lui il sait reconnaître un PPC d'un intel.

:mouais:


----------



## iAdam (24 Janvier 2011)

la je comprend rien, mon mac est encore en panne, je n'ai rein fait encore, je veux juste récupérer mes donné et puis le remettre en marche, je dois faire quoi pour ça ? j'avais Tiger comme systeme, C'est un iBoog G4 (c'est affiché sur lécran en bas) et quand je l'allume ou il y a un texte genre BIOS c'est écrit : driver introuvable pour powerbook 6,7
je connais quelqu'un qui a un mac aussi mais il n'a pas le câble pour l'afficher comme disque dur sur son mac
aidez moi svp

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

et je n'ai aucun DVD d'installation


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

iAdam a dit:


> la je comprend rien, mon mac est encore en panne, je n'ai rein fait encore, je veux juste récupérer mes donné et puis le remettre en marche, je dois faire quoi pour ça ? j'avais Tiger comme systeme, C'est un iBoog G4 (c'est affiché sur l&#8217;écran en bas) et quand je l'allume ou il y a un texte genre BIOS c'est écrit : driver introuvable pour powerbook 6,7
> je connais quelqu'un qui a un mac aussi mais il n'a pas le câble pour l'afficher comme disque dur sur son mac
> aidez moi svp
> 
> ...


 

Un lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2011)

iAdam a dit:


> *iBoog* G4


&#8230;et beh ! 



iAdam a dit:


> et je n'ai aucun DVD d'installation


Dommage parce qu'ils te seraient utiles maintenant&#8230; 

Mais bon, il me semble que dans le post#4 je t'avais fait une suggestion&#8230;


----------



## boddy (24 Janvier 2011)

Quelle salade :rateau:

Tiger d'origine, mais pas de DVD d'installation.
Léopard maintenant, mais pas de DVD d'installation.
2 combos Léopard, mais on ne sait pas bien où elles sont actuellement parce que tu veux les graver sur un DVD.

Moi je vous dis que c'est un gars de La Horde qui nous fait une blague et que ce fil va se retrouver au Bar 


_À moins qu'il ne soit verrouillé par un Modo  _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Quelle salade :rateau:
> 
> Tiger d'origine, mais pas de DVD d'installation.
> Léopard maintenant, mais pas de DVD d'installation.
> ...



Qui vivra verra


----------



## Le docteur (24 Janvier 2011)

J'imagine que tu n'as pas non plus de disque externe firewire. Parce que dans ce cas tu peux aussi installer un OSX dessus et récupérer tes données...

Ah non, pas de DVD...


----------

